# TRT Test Dosages With EQ & Deca



## Watchful (Nov 9, 2008)

The more I read about test, the more I understand that to get an anabolic effect from it, you must use somewhere around 300mg or above (though there are exceptions here and there).

But the quality of the muscle gained with test is not so good, I have also read.  It is lost as quickly as it is gained, once you stop taking test.  Also, test has problematic side effects.

This is not true though with anabolics like EQ and Anavar and Deca.  The gains they yield tend to be easily kept.  And there are hardly any side effects (except maybe with Deca; but this would not be one I would use).

So how about this cycle: 

Test, 200mg per week, 14 weeks
EQ, 400mg per week (12-14?) weeks

For a strength athlete who cares nothing about size, would this be a good cycle, with very little side effects?

Or possibly 

Test, 200mg per week, 10 weeks
Anavar, 50mg ED, 10 weeks

Another cycle with strength and only strength in mind.  Very little side effects.

Of course, using Novaldex during cycle and for PCT.

Thanks,

Watchful


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 10, 2008)

Watchful said:


> The more I read about test, the more I understand that to get an anabolic effect from it, you must use somewhere around 300mg or above (though there are exceptions here and there).
> 
> But the quality of the muscle gained with test is not so good, I have also read.  It is lost as quickly as it is gained, once you stop taking test.  Also, test has problematic side effects.
> 
> ...



In a rush now but they would both be good cycles for your aims... great cycles infact. A typical TRT dose is 75-150mg per week but I imagine most on here doing TRT would be closer to 200mg or even 250mg (probably using a 1ml amp per week for convenience).

If I were you I would do 250mg per week with one of the others. I would pick anavar personally but both would be good. Test is the best muscle builder around but I know you don't really want that. 200-250mg would result in dramatic increases in strength and performance and just about everything.

But again I have to warn you for someone who is so cautious about not wanting to take compounds with many side effects the duration of a cycle is just as important. Any cycle with test or eq etc etc will shut you down. It will take longer but I imagine you will be completely shut down in 4-6 weeks on the lower doses. So any cycle you propose with them in will shut you down completely.

And being shut down is one of the things you have to experience to know how it feels (or I should say lack of feel). All the research in the world will let you know the things you will go through but you have to go through them personally till you know exactly how you feel.

What you propose is a good 1st cycle for anyone and you will love it. But just make sure you realize even at the low dose you will crash after cycle (so time it well). I don't wanna scare cos I know you will probably love it but I just want you to know all the important things.

I have a mate who done 16 weeks of 250mg of test e and thats it. And 2 months later after cycle he is still having trouble getting a hard on. But it will eventually come back but because of the duration it can just take time.

I don't wanna scare you off! Liek I said you will love the stuff. By the way don't be taking a SERM all through your cycle. Just keep the nolva for PCT (with your clomid). The best things to take during cycles are arimidex, aromasin or proviron. There are many others but 1 of the 3 is all you need (to take during). It all depends upon what you are taking and your exact goals. 

I don't take anything when on and just have it on hand (apart from when using harsh compounds). For you I would rec no protection due to the low doses. But have adex and proviron on hand (with your nolva too). If you want to use one of the 2 then use a small dose of adex such as 0.5mg per day or 50mg of proviron (25/25) during most of your cycle. You only need 1 and of course adex is superior but again I am not a fan of taking an AI for long periods.

Goodluck with your cycle and keep us posted.


----------



## Watchful (Nov 10, 2008)

Elvia1023 said:


> I have a mate who done 16 weeks of 250mg of test e and thats it. And 2 months later after cycle he is still having trouble getting a hard on. But it will eventually come back but because of the duration it can just take time.
> .



Is this normal?  I would assume that taking the right sort of things like HCG etc. would stop this from happening?  Going for two months with sexual dysfunction is a lot to ask.

Thanks,

Watchful


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 10, 2008)

Watchful said:


> Is this normal?  I would assume that taking the right sort of things like HCG etc. would stop this from happening?  Going for two months with sexual dysfunction is a lot to ask.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Watchful



Is it normal... It all depends upon the compounds and person using them. And of course having an effective PCT. Some people crash but don't feel it that bad. Tapering doses can result in a more pleasant PCT and thats why I will always do that in the final few weeks of my future cycles.

But I would imagine most 1st/2nd timers who do 16 weeks of test will have some problems after cycle. It may not be 2 months worth of problems but they will still be there. My last cycle took me over 3 months to recover from (it was harsh). Although my natural test levels are so high so that any difference I felt would probably be magnified cos I am used to be horny all the time. In fact when I used test for the 1st time I didn't feel much different from my past natural state cos I couldn't get much worse really.

For 6 weeks I had no sexual desire whatsoever. So physically I wasn't annoyed (for me the physical desire just wasn't there). But mentally I was pissed cos I missed having my usual feelings. You know staring at woman in the street etc. I could get a hard on but I would rather not have sex. Reason being I am single and if I meet a girl I would rather not do it then do it at 60% etc. I also noticed it took me longer to get another hard on after I had cum which was annoying to say the least.

So yeah please expect sme sort of crash. It's not just the sexual stuff either. Most people get very moody and mild depression is not uncommon. Thats why people are always wanting to jump back on straightaway. It doesn't happen to everyone but it can. Playing about with your hormones can do so many things... it can change you. Like I know alot of people who have ruined relationships cos of gear. I am sure they would have split up anyway but it just makes them alot more moody and argumentative etc.

I have listed the possible negative aspects to just make you aware. But the positives could fill this page 10 times over. There is a reason why everyone loves test and this forum exists. I just wanted you to be aware of a more complete picture. A good saying could be what goes up must come down eventually. It's just the high is so great we keep coming back for more.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 10, 2008)

By the way if you ever do a cycle for 12-16 weeks or so then do a PCT liek the following.

Weeks 1-3= Nolvadex at 20mg per day
Weeks 1-3= Clomid at 250mg on day 1, days 2-11 at 100mg and days 12-21 at 50mg
Week 4= Nolvadex at 10mg per day


HCG usage can be done in so many ways. I would personally use it when its needed (balls are tiny). In that event do a small inj of 400IU-1000IU every 4 days (I would do 500-600IU). You would probably only need to do 3 inj's at most so 12 days. So in fairly long cycle you may have to do that every 4/5 weeks. You can time it really well so your last HCG injections are just b4 your PCT or even going into the first week of your PCT. You most ensure you have 3 weeks of anti-e usage after HCG so my proposed PCT would be perfect (4 weeks).

You can do it like that or simply when you need it so you may only do it once in your cycle. But stick to the 400IU-1000IU injs. There is no need to go above that for one inj. I have seen 10,000IU being recommended and its simply not needed. You can crash of HCG so there is no point doing so much.

The most common thing you see is about 2500IU every 4/5 days for your PCT and I would avoid that. You need anti-e usage after HCG. Doing something like 1500IU every 4 days near the end of your cycle would be good though (if you haven't done it during your cycle).

So as you see HCG can be used in a number of ways. Doing larger injections can be fine as long as you plan it well. But like I said they are not needed and the less is more rule applies here imo. Hope it helps

I forgot to add many people on here do 400IU-600IU every 4-7 days during their cycle and this is one of the best ways to do it imo. It's most effective every 4 days but I would just do 500IU every week if I was to do it that way.


----------

